# 68/69' Hideaway lights



## Marauder (Dec 11, 2004)

Looking at a 68' GTO with broken actuators. Is this an expensive fix? Is it a reoccuruing problem?

I remember my father having a '68 Buick Riviera when I was a kid and it seems that the electric windows and hideaway light accuators were always broken....


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

No point in messing around with rebuilding them: New actuators are $65 each. All the GTO restoration places carry them, although I like Ames Performance Engineering.


----------



## lgingeri (Jan 5, 2005)

*Hideaway Lights*

Let me know how it went with fixing your hideaways. I'm curious because that's a job I'm planning on tackling this summer with my 69. I've had the car for 20 years and the hideaways have never worked. I need to put in a new headlamp switch and then see what else in the system doesn't work properly. I'm not sure how much I'll have to replace but I'd be interested in knowing how difficult a job it is.


----------



## Marauder (Dec 11, 2004)

I didn't purchase the '68 I was looking at and referenced above. I've heard that the job shouldn't be too tough. Hopefully I'll find a car with working hideaways however I'm sure they will have to be fixed at some point.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

lgingeri said:


> I'd be interested in knowing how difficult a job it is.


It's not hard at all - the GTO system is very straight forward and easy to rebuild/replace.

The easiest way to do it is actually to simply pull the front bumper off the car and set it face-down on a pair of saw horses. The bumper assembly with the complete hideaway system in it comes off by removing 8 bolts. Piece of cake. This makes the vacuum motor replacement and the bushing installation very easy, and you can do all the alignments right there in comfort and ease.


----------

